# Q Codes - QSD



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I've just checked my Euromillions lucky dip (and no, it isn't me ! - never is)

The winning raffle number is QSD****** , so who or whatever 'keyed in' the number has definitely QSD'd it because that isn't mine either !!!

David
+


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

QSD.... your keying is defective ?? strange what stays in the brain after many years


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Off the top of my head, I remember that one as *QSD? - Are my signals mutilated?*.

I think we were told to associate the letter *D* with "defective" for exam purposes.

Could be wrong t'was a long time ago.

(Thumb)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Moulder said:


> Off the top of my head, I remember that one as *QSD? - Are my signals mutilated?*.
> 
> I think we were told to associate the letter *D* with "defective" for exam purposes.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have remembered this. Perhaps Your "keying is mutilated".

Can't prove the provenance but try http://life.itu.int/radioclub/rr/m1172.htm


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I thought it was "defective" too, but according to David's link, it is "mutilated", like my memory.

Whoever wins the Euro Lottery will be some goose who keeps on going to work, doesn't let it change his life and doesn't answer my begging letters.

John T


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

My 1993 edition of The Handbook for Marine Radio Communication states QSD as "your signals are mutilated". From my Leith Nautical College days circa 1960, I recall it meant your keying is defective. Original meaning probably altered to fit the modern comms system which does not incorporate a morse key and a sloppy operator. Not that we were sloppy, GBXZ, I hope.


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree with King Ratt, don't ever remember QSD meaning "your signals are mutilated". I also recall it to mean your keying is defective. I came ashore in 1974.
Jim


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

It was certainly "defective" and not "mutilated" when I learned the Q-codes in 1958. I used to swot them up on the bus to and from Brooks Bar and another student (who travelled part of the way on the same bus) and I tested each other. They had to be word perfect to satisfy the lecturer who took us for Rules and Regs. 

The other passengers on the bus used to get very uneasy about these two guys speaking of codes. I suppose these days we would run a risk of being arrested or even being shot in the head.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

I used to get strange looks on the Piccadilly Line when 'mouthing' the station names, on the map, in morse during the journey to/from college. Think it was called the 7 week itch...............

(Thumb)


----------



## Victor India Papa (Feb 4, 2011)

My copy of the Post Office Handbook for Radio Operators 1975 edition (light blue cover) lists QSD as "Are my signals mutilated? / Your signals are mutilated", however my copy of the Australian PMG Radio Regulations of 1974 uses "defective".

Fellow ROs at VIP having endured the appalling Morse from the Korean _Dong Bang_ (insert a number) fishing vessels would in frustration tell them to QLF .

(Try sending with your left foot, old man.)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Victor India Papa said:


> My copy of the Post Office Handbook for Radio Operators 1975 edition (light blue cover) lists QSD as "Are my signals mutilated? / Your signals are mutilated", however my copy of the Australian PMG Radio Regulations of 1974 uses "defective".
> 
> Fellow ROs at VIP having endured the appalling Morse from the Korean _Dong Bang_ (insert a number) fishing vessels would in frustration tell them to QLF .
> 
> (Try sending with your left foot, old man.)


Maybe they were sending "Gan Nam Style"!

Could this "Defective/Mutilation" transformation be some sort of early creeping political correctness?

John T


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Victor India Papa said:


> My copy of the Post Office Handbook for Radio Operators 1975 edition (light blue cover) lists QSD as "Are my signals mutilated? / Your signals are mutilated", however my copy of the Australian PMG Radio Regulations of 1974 uses "defective".
> 
> Fellow ROs at VIP having endured the appalling Morse from the Korean _Dong Bang_ (insert a number) fishing vessels would in frustration tell them to QLF .
> 
> (Try sending with your left foot, old man.)


Indeed the UK Handbook 1975 would have been the edition that I probably used onboard and the previous edition (orange cover) which would have also listed "Are my signals mutilated?" when at college. (==D)

(Thumb)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

It was definitely 'defective' in the 60's, but going off message slightly, I was on a bus in London - one of those driver only ones, sitting on the first seat. We were moving very slowly in traffic when a bloke walked across the front of the bus. The driver seeing traffic in his mirror, belted de dah dit dit dit on his horn. The bloke stopped dead in his tracks as a car came passed. I said to the driver 'good job he could read morse'.......... 'Only thing I could think of' came the reply !!

David
+


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

In the 1968 ITU Radio Regulations (which resulted from the 1967 WARC), on page 4 of Appendix 13 the Q-Code QSD was still given as Is my keying defective? and Your keying is defective.

The text is shown on this link but you have to scroll down to page 519:

http://www.itu.int/dms_pub/itu-s/oth/02/02/S02020000044502PDFE.pdf


----------



## R719220 (Oct 5, 2011)

Just a polite version of that other well known Q-code, QFO.


----------



## Manchester (Feb 24, 2011)

What was QST or is it mainly used by amateurs? Seem to think at sea it meant 'stop sending'


----------



## Keith Pengelly (Feb 2, 2011)

*Quq*

Did anyone ever hear of QUQ being used at any time, I always fancied sending it just for devilment.... Shall I train my searchlight nearly vertical on a cloud, occulating if possible, and if your aircraft is seen, deflect the beam up wind and on the water to facilitate your landing


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

By the time the aircraft had decoded it, it would have been 500 miles away.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Ron Stringer said:


> In the 1968 ITU Radio Regulations (which resulted from the 1967 WARC), on page 4 of Appendix 13 the Q-Code QSD was still given as Is my keying defective? and Your keying is defective.
> 
> The text is shown on this link but you have to scroll down to page 519:
> 
> http://www.itu.int/dms_pub/itu-s/oth/02/02/S02020000044502PDFE.pdf


13A, same do***ent has it "mutilated" - far more poetic!


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I think QST was Time. ie QST ? Local usually meant what is your local time.

David
+


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Manchester said:


> What was QST or is it mainly used by amateurs? Seem to think at sea it meant 'stop sending'


The Q code for "Stop Sending" was QRT as in "QRT Distress" - Stop Sending Distress Working in Progress.

John T


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Manchester said:


> What was QST or is it mainly used by amateurs? Seem to think at sea it meant 'stop sending'


'QST' has been the name of the ARRL magazine since 1915... seems they reckon it means 'Here is a broadcast message to all amateurs.'


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

QTR? .... What is your local time? Or something similar.

John T


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Keith Pengelly said:


> Did anyone ever hear of QUQ being used at any time, I always fancied sending it just for devilment.... Shall I train my searchlight nearly vertical on a cloud, occulating if possible, and if your aircraft is seen, deflect the beam up wind and on the water to facilitate your landing


Good question, Keith........it must have originated in the days of the Flying Boats or something.

Brian


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes John, I realised later that QTR is time. 

David
+


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

QST is not listed in the ITU regs, or any national version derived from them;
because it means:

"Adjust your spark gap"

or, in the interrogative:

"Shall I adjust my spark gap?"

As there is a paragraph, which I can't take the time to look up, which specifically outlaws the use of spark transmissions, QST is obviously redundant.


----------



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

My 1954 GPO Handbook for Wireless Operators lists QSD as " Is my keying defective/ Your keying is defective"
WM


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

In the 1982 ITU Manual for Use by the Maritime Service (revised 1985 & 1986) QSD is shown as 'Mutilated', but this is some 20 years after mytime at sea. 

As just mentioned QST is no longer shown in 1982, nor is QUQ, though the QU section is about search and rescue.

David
+


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

beedeesea said:


> Good question, Keith........it must have originated in the days of the Flying Boats or something.
> 
> Brian


Maybe for use by N Atlantic weather ships in the event of an aircraft having to ditch.


----------

